# Bunny in CA



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a cute little girl, she needs a very special home.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11612543


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bunny is sooo precious!!!

What a shame, she was returned twice. Poor little thing.

I'm glad she's out of the shelter, and safe in foster care. 

Heck, I want her. Perhaps I could foster the "foster". :wub: 

Her legs, and body, remind me of LBB. He has long slender legs.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh. my. GOD. i want my mother to have bunny. i will call right now, despite the fact my mother will certainly think i am calling to ask for money, even if it is in the weirdest way possible ("are you sure this isn't your way of 'selling' buttercup to me?????" LOL).... bunny is WAY. TOO. CUTE. 
i almost want her for my very own :wub:


ann marie and the "ahem. not only is the body not even cold yet... but I'M STILL ALIVE." buttercup, who is not taking kindly to even the most temporary of visitors this week.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: she's adorable, I love her little face, she looks like such a happy girl  I hope someone on her gets her


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 19 2008, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637810


> :wub: she's adorable, I love her little face, she looks like such a happy girl  I hope someone on her gets her[/B]



Aww, she does have a happy face, doesn't she.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a darling little face and she looks so happy....I hope she finds a forever home with someone who loves her!!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just checked petfinder. Looks like Bunny has found her forever home. This will be her third adoption, I hope it works out for her. Hopefully 3rd times a charm.


----------

